# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë të rralla të Gjuhes Shqipe

## gladiator

Ju lutem te gjithe bashke atdhetareve Shqiptare, kush di ,ose kush gjen fjale te rralla te gjuhes sone ti postoj ketu .
  Thanks

----------


## pluto_09

Fjakle te Cfare? Ralla? cfare do te thuashe me kete?Psh cfare munde te jene disa shembuje qe jane fjale te ralla ship? Flm

----------


## Floriani

Ti thua fjale qe nuk perdoren zakonisht ne jeten e perditcme?? 
Thoni nodnje se una edhe una dua te di ca..!

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

Po them une ca shprehje qe thote gjyshja ime :perqeshje: 
"Do ma hash shakrdhen e qenit"
"Mu befsh kurban te krerit"
ByeZ

----------


## gladiator

Baby .
Ate fjalen  (Shakrdhen) spo e kuptoj.
Thnx

----------


## greendrag

Te jesh injorant nuk eshte gjithmone faji i dikujt...
  po ta shfaqesh me krenari ate kjo eshte ca edhe me e keqe...
 Boll e kemi shkelur me kembe gjuhen tone deri tani,ne sdini te na ndriçoni me ndonje gje qe ja vlen te pakten mos merrni neper kembe akoma me shume ate çfare na ka ngelur akoma e paprekur...

----------


## greendrag

*JEMI THELA TE NJE MOLLE*
(perdorur ne gryke te kelcyres)
    Pyesni njeher o njerez,baballaret,gjysherit,miqte,mesuesit se sdo dilni pa gje e mos me kepusni kopaçe kot me kot se gjuhen tone na e kane zili gjuhetare te gjith botes(nuk flas ketu per ata grek e shkja qe na e quajne Shqiperine Vorioepir e ku ta di une se çju pjell fantazia)

----------


## bela70

Po iki pej ons SIRME tu TBANI.

Ky SHE ka uj te paq.

Ish kjen tuj punu en RRAHISHT.

I karkuan LOT me CAPIN.

Sot lopa mka qit vetem KULLOSHTER.

E kom nreq QILERIN bukur.

E qova Tomlin ne QERANIK.

E kom pre i KISHK,e me ka qit mish mir.

Qka mje shtre si KLLUQK.


Per sod mjaft,vazhdojm tjeterher,me te mira.

----------


## Qerim

Ne elbasancen e vjeter ekziston fjala "_gudis_"="ndreq"-"rreguloj" psh. e kam gudit=e kam ndrequr
Ne Korce me ka pelqyer shume fjala "_kandis_"="mashtroj", por ne nje kuptim me te lehte, psh e kandisa nje femije ...
'_mulle_'=bark, stomak
"_ulok_"- dikush qe calon,hantikapat
"_gjon_"=buf (nate) ose kukumjacke
"_shote_"(ose "_shute_")=femer e re dhe e bukur
"gjok"-kale
"zgjyre" pjesa e mbetur e ndyrte

----------


## Manulaki

këllirë = zgjyrë = qelbësi
thirri *radakes* (kokës, mendjes)
noçkë = nyja e kockës së këmbes

----------


## Pasiqe

Tajare - Aeroplan. Pse ca menduat ju?

----------


## Homza

Mehlem, si psh Gio ti je Mehlem per mua!!!!

----------


## Antipatrea

> Tajare - Aeroplan. Pse ca menduat ju?


Gio kete tajaren kisha qe ne turqi qe se degjoja, po te perdorej edhe ne Shqiperi se dija...
Popull tema eshte per fjale te rralla shqip e jo turqizma qe perdorin gjysherit tane si psh njeri kishte thene Kandis apo mehlem ...eshte turqisht e jo shqip...

----------


## Homza

> Gio kete tajaren kisha qe ne turqi qe se degjoja, po te perdorej edhe ne Shqiperi se dija...
> Popull tema eshte per fjale te rralla shqip e jo turqizma qe perdorin gjysherit tane si psh njeri kishte thene Kandis apo mehlem ...eshte turqisht e jo shqip...


Po mire mor shkenc, sipas teje cfar fjale Shqipe kemi ne qe nuk e perdorim dita dites ehh???? Cumcakiz? Apo nuk osht fjal Shqip kjo????

Fiks te gjuhes Shqipe qe perdoren dita dites, nuk ma merr mendja qe ka mbi 1000 fjal....

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Ne elbasancen e vjeter ekziston fjala "gudis"="ndreq"-"rreguloj" psh. e kam gudit=e kam ndrequr


Te gudisesh ose te godisesh; godita - rregullova, ndreqa.




> 'mulle'=bark, stomak


Mulle perdoret ne disa te folme gege.




> "ulok"- dikush qe calon,hantikapat


Fjala 'ulok' perdoret per nje person te paralizuar qe nuk mund te ece.




> "shote"(ose "shute")=femer e re dhe e bukur


Ne fakt 'shute' i thone sorkadhes, dhe meqe i thone sorkadhes perdoret per t'ju referuar edhe vajzave te reja, te bukura. Edhe  fjala sorkadhe (ose drenushe) perdoret per vajzat e pashme. Psh: Ajo eshte si sorkadhe (e mire ne trup, e bukur).

Ne disa te folme te gegerishtes qumshtit i thone 't'ambel' nje fjale nga mbiemri - 'i, e embel'. Pastaj, te vdiresh - te humbesh'; cull - femije (femije eshte fjale latine), voc (shkurtese e fjales vocerrak) - djale; ma frik - me shpejt; gjegj- degjoj; krye - koke etj. 

Fjale te tjera qe nuk perdoren shpesh por qe jane autentike shqipe, jane fjalet: at - babe (babe eshte me rrenje orientale qe ka hyre nepermes turqishtes); i mocem (nga fjala 'moshe') - i vjeter (vjeter vjen nga fjala latine 'veteranus');i lig - i keq; katund- fshat etj.

----------


## Antipatrea

Andurem (tek arbereshet) - bije nder mend, mbledh veten. E perdorin dhe arumunet ne Shqiperi
Agshol-i          - ag, agim, ne pike te mengjesit, vagellime
Ashte-a         - Pyll me ah, ahishte
Atkine-a         - pele shale
Breshte-a      - Pyll me bredha, bredhishte
Breve            -Bullari ose bolla (lloj gjarpri)
Bumurime       - Bubullime
Delmator        - bari dhensh
Derrpe-a        - Pyll shume i dendur e me driza
Demishem      - Gervishtem, gjakosem
Fushetire       - Fushe e vogel
Hukat, hukas   - fryj me frymen e gojes
Imshte-a         - pyll ose korie me lisa te rinj
I munget(tek arbereshet)         - memec. pa goje
Keqan  - njeri i lig
Kobetar       - perdoret per ate qe sjell kobin, lajmin e keq
Kurmi - trupi, shtati
Lbardh - zbardh, zbadhellen. N epogradec perdoret labardh ose labardhe per djal ose vajze me floke te verdhe, bjond
Log-u     - lendine, shesh
Marmaros - shtang, nguros ose ngrafis
Marrtas, me dite te marrte    - me drite te dobet, te muget
Marvazeze (tek arbereshet) - nje lloj vere
menate   - heret, pa gdhire
ndorje,         - ne dore te dikujt, nen mbrojtjen e dikujt
njomezak - foshnja e vogel
Noteshe (tek arbereshet)  - grua e zgjuar
Pritar          - ai qe ze prite
qeta         - shkemb i madh e shume i thepisur
rade-a (tek arbereshet) mase gjatesie per largesi te medha
reshperoj   - leviz, ec    U gdhi e njerezit zune te reshperojne rrugeve (pogradec)
rrem- i          - dege druri
sosje, sos      - arritje, fund
steren-i     - nje nga shtyllat e anijes ku hapen velat
stringel          - thuhet per sendet e stolise si unaza, byzylyke etj
shevarine      - vend buze mocali
sheremtij       - psheretij
shklube (tek arbereshet)   - pushke
T'holloj          -hap pete (byreku)   ne jug e gjejme edhe teholl ose tjell
Valloj                hedh valle
valome             vale e madhe, trazire
valth           - lugine evogel
vullaje           gemushe


Marre nga fjalori i librit " Tregime te mocme shqiptare" te Mitrush Kutelit

----------


## Qerim

> Gio kete tajaren kisha qe ne turqi qe se degjoja, po te perdorej edhe ne Shqiperi se dija...
> Popull tema eshte per fjale te rralla shqip e jo turqizma qe perdorin gjysherit tane si psh njeri kishte thene Kandis apo mehlem ...eshte turqisht e jo shqip...


ok, faleminderit se une nuk di turqisht dhe nuk kam nga ta di.

Me qe ra fjala per _nocke_, eshte dhe _fecke_=kapaket e hundes.
_qoke_=ndere, psh Dy krushka bejne qoke.(reciprokisht)
_llastar_=fidan

Nuk e di fjala _tesha_=rroba , qe perdoret tek shqiptaret e Maqedonise ,eshte shqip apo jo ?

----------


## darkman

> ok, faleminderit se une nuk di turqisht dhe nuk kam nga ta di.
> 
> Me qe ra fjala per _nocke_, eshte dhe _fecke_=kapaket e hundes.
> _qoke_=ndere, psh Dy krushka bejne qoke.(reciprokisht)
> _llastar_=fidan
> 
> Nuk e di fjala _tesha_=rroba , qe perdoret tek shqiptaret e Maqedonise ,eshte shqip apo jo ?


_Teshat_ perdoret edhe ne shqiperine e mesme. Gjyshja ime e perdorte, nuk e di me siguri origjinen, por duhet te vij nga bashkimi i _te_ - _uesat_ qe ka sjelle teshat. _Ues_ eshte rrenja e vjeter nga ka ardhur _vesh_. Ne se do e themi si kuptim ne shqipen e sotme do te ishte _Te veshurat_.

ps.Nuk jam 100% i sigurte

----------


## darkman

> Fjale te tjera qe nuk perdoren shpesh por qe jane autentike shqipe, jane fjalet: at - babe (babe eshte me rrenje orientale qe ka hyre nepermes turqishtes); i mocem (nga fjala 'moshe') - i vjeter (vjeter vjen nga fjala latine 'veteranus');i lig - i keq; katund- fshat etj.


Fjala Babe ka origjine indoeuropiane dhe jo turke. Vjen nga nje rrenje IE _(*bal-bal-)_ nga ku rrjedh _baba_. Rrenja e vjeter ka kuptimin e atij qe ligjeron, qe thote flet. Nga kjo rrenje ka dale edhe fjala latinish _babit_ qe do te thote _tregon gjera te bukura, te gezuara_ si dhe fjala _babbo_ ne italisht. Ne shqip nga kjo rrenje ka dale edhe fjala _belbezoj_ si dhe mendohet qe ka dale edhe _bebe_.

----------


## D@mian

> i mocem (nga fjala 'moshe') - i vjeter (vjeter vjen nga fjala latine 'veteranus');



Gjithmone kam patur pershtypjen se "i vjeter" eshte shqip dhe vjen nga fjala "vit-vjet". Nje tjeter fjale shqipe me kete rrenje eshte "stervit"="perseritje e vazhdueshme per shume kohe me qellim persosjen e dickaje".

Ne te njejten forme, "i mocem" duhet te vije nga fjala "mot", dhe eshte nje sinonim per "i vjeter".

----------

